# Just starting out free hand signs



## HealingBear (Jun 25, 2013)

You can see how it gets better little by little reading and trying new ways, I was happy to just be able to make letters that you could read haha I never thought I would be able to do drawings! The humming bird was fun to do! I printed a pic of it and used transfer paper with it but the little Nude sign I did for a friend that if you are going to there house at the lake and nudity offends you then you had better call first! haha so I thought he needed a warning sign, got the idea from online search but the drawing is all mine : )


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

They all look good to me!


----------



## HealingBear (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Bob I see that you are wanting to try the sign thing as well, I got hooked when we where at a fleamarket on fathers day and this guy was there routing away as you watched, and I was like hey... I have a router ha-ha then off to the internet I went,


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, I sure do want to get started. Just waiting for Dr's OK. In fact today I go get the stitches removed from my left hand and hopefully he says I can start using it. I have ordered and received some spray ink, new router bits, etc getting ready.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the coffee sign - has given me some ideas....

Darryl


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi healingbear,

Excellent work on your signs and I really like the coffee sign.
I will be looking forward to see more of your sign making

Cheers Graham.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great, I've attempted to route letters but I haven't had any success, yet.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Jay 
I like your work it nice. The color adds a nice touch
Steve


----------



## HealingBear (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank yall I am having a great time learning,


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well went to the Dr. yesterday and he pulled the stitches but said I need to wait a week to 2 weeks before using that hand yet because he had to do so much cutting. I will probably be totally crazy by then, it has been 5 weeks today of laying around and I am stir going crazy and chomping at the bit to get out to the work shop to try my hand at signs.


----------



## HealingBear (Jun 25, 2013)

what did you do or have done to your hand?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nothing in the workshop. I had Carpal Tunnel Release surgery and it was bad, Dr. had to do a lot of cutting but feels so much better now. Just can't wait to get back in the work shop. I had the same surgery 2 years ago on the other hand but it was not near as bad.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Nothing in the workshop. I had Carpal Tunnel Release surgery and it was bad, Dr. had to do a lot of cutting but feels so much better now. Just can't wait to get back in the work shop. I had the same surgery 2 years ago on the other hand but it was not near as bad.


I hope you get back in the swing of things soon, any kind of surgery is no fun.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay,

Nice job on the hand routed signs.

Bob, 

I just had cataract surgery and before the surgery they said I could go back to my normal routine in 2 or 3 days, then after the surgery they ask what my normal routine is and when I said woodworking they said not for at least 1 week but they preferred I wait 2 weeks. I was climbing the walls after a week and had 2 projects I needed to finish for clients so I spent a little time in the shop setting up the CNC and waited in the house for the cutting to finish for each toolpath. I did have to spend time in the shop for cleanup and finish but wore safety glasses with the sunglasses they provided over them most of the time. Hope you can figure out how to get down off the wall when you are well enough to get back to the shop. Just don't over due when you get to use that hand.


----------



## williamlillis (Jan 2, 2014)

These all signs are look great!! 
This type of hand made signs are very useful for showing various indication in your house. These signs also gives a way to look your house more stylish & unique.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jay, my late wife Sue would of drove to Texas to steal the hummingbird sign. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jay great signs. Coffee sign very inventive.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

HealingBear said:


> You can see how it gets better little by little reading and trying new ways, I was happy to just be able to make letters that you could read haha I never thought I would be able to do drawings! The humming bird was fun to do! I printed a pic of it and used transfer paper with it but the little Nude sign I did for a friend that if you are going to there house at the lake and nudity offends you then you had better call first! haha so I thought he needed a warning sign, got the idea from online search but the drawing is all mine : )


Jay, looks like your off to a very nice start! Quick question for you, what type of wood did you use? really love the look and change in color of the third sign.


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice work! When you do your signs, are there any specific bit you have to use and do you use any templates? If so, what type of guide bushing do you use?


----------

